# Any clever DIY'ers fancy a challenge?



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I know there are some clever bods on here who like an engineering challenge. Is there anyone near Preston who fancies trying to make my Santos more suitable for Espresso? I know about the stepless mod (although I still haven't done it), and I've not aligned the burrs.... and I'd assume a much bigger knob would also aid adjustability, but how good would/could it be?


----------

